# 20 gallon tank



## justino4444 (May 21, 2014)

Ok so I have a 20 gallon long tank witch at the moment is not occupied. However, my mom said that can now buy a pet that can live in there. The one restriction is nothing that is larger than 2 ft. So any ideas?


~ Justin


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2014)

Rat, leopard gecko, fire or Scneider skink, tarantula, centipede, Emperor scorpion, roach colony...


----------



## katrvt (May 21, 2014)

Not appropriate for a rat, and rats shouldn't be kept singly. If it's a 20tall, you could do a couple of tree frogs, or you could do dart frogs. A tiger salamander would be happy in a 20.


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2014)

katrvt said:


> Not appropriate for a rat, and rats shouldn't be kept singly.




In my opinion, that is wrong. I kept many rats in 20 longs with screen tops and they do just fine all by themselves. In fact I think it makes them better pets, just like a single dog. They get all of their social interaction from their people and so what their "family" thinks and feels matters more to them. The BEST pet rats I've seen were all singles and they had a lot of interaction with their people. Same concept for Lovebirds. Put two or more in a cage together and they want nothing to do with people. Have just one and interact with it a lot and they are wonderful little pets.


----------



## katrvt (May 21, 2014)

I do agree with that, in part. I definitely agree 100% with the lovebird singleton rule. With rats, if they have tons of 'out time', I don't object anywhere nearly as strongly to a single rat in a 20g. I do respectfully disagree that they are always more bonded when kept singly. I kept many rats for about 12 years and some of them did have to live singly because they were jerks to other rats. They got far more one on one time with me than the others, but they were not necessarily any more bonded to me than those kept in a mischief. My strongest bonds, with the exception of my very first rat, were always with those who lived in the mischief. 
I do want to mention that if a rat is the chosen pet for the 20g, you must be sure to keep the cage very clean. The decreased ventilation can and will make them more likely to have respiratory problems, as they are prone to. also, if you choose to keep one rat, please commit to spending lots of time with them. They are Very social and need interaction with you if they will otherwise be alone. this is not a pet to interact with only to feed and water.

And, because I miss having rats, here is a picture of my mischief several years ago. Pardon the blurred factor, I had a really crappy camera.


----------



## katrvt (May 21, 2014)

Actually, two instead of one. The second picture is only half of the cage at that time.


----------



## mike taylor (May 21, 2014)

I had a rat . He was awesome and he lived in a 20 gallon tank . But he was out of the tank when I was home . He would run around like a little dog . Very cool pets they don't live long is the only down side .


----------



## Floof (May 21, 2014)

Male rosy or sand boa should fall within your size limit... Or close enough, at least. 
But yes... Leopard gecko. African Fat tail gecko. Red-eyed Crocodile skink or Schneider's skink! Turn it on its side and you can use it for a Crested gecko. A few mice... Though then you're facing the same pit falls as you would with a rat: ventilation, and potential respiratory issues if you aren't diligent with cleaning. 

Seems like half the time I hit the Other Pets section I wind up missing my ratties, lol! Great cage, Kat. I concur that a 20 gallon is less than ideal (to put it in a less contradictory way) for a rat. Having a rat housed alone is also 'less than ideal.' And, IMHO, the chance that it may or may not make the animal bond to you more isn't a very good reason to keep a highly social animal alone.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 21, 2014)

You could make a pretty cool frog habitat. Or a little hermit crab group. Small tropical fish...livebearers are fun. Leopard geckos are cool. All sorts of little critters!


----------



## katrvt (May 21, 2014)

My favorite options are all frogs, but I'm biased cause I love frogs almost as much as I love torts


----------



## StarSapphire22 (May 21, 2014)

I'd pick frogs because the different planted tanks with 3D backgrounds and stuff that I've seen have been sooooo cool. I'd love to make something like that!


----------



## justino4444 (May 22, 2014)

Tom said:


> Rat, leopard gecko, fire or Scneider skink, tarantula, centipede, Emperor scorpion, roach colony...


I was originally thinking a sand skink, anyone have any experience?
Also, was thinking a frog or two what do you guys think?


~ Justin


----------



## Tom (May 22, 2014)

I have no experience with "sand skinks", but it sounds cool to me. Frog(s) would be awesome too. Good luck choosing a species.


----------



## Floof (May 22, 2014)

I'm guessing by Sand Skink you mean the Sandfish skink? They're neat! I haven't had the pleasure of owning one, but I understand them to be more of a display species.


----------



## justino4444 (May 25, 2014)

Floof said:


> I'm guessing by Sand Skink you mean the Sandfish skink? They're neat! I haven't had the pleasure of owning one, but I understand them to be more of a display species.


That's what I meant, I have seen a few YouTube videos of them "swimming" and I thought they very cool so I was just wondering if anyone had any experience


~ Justin


----------

